# Brewton, AL - Tin Man



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I know nothing about this shelter - there seem to be a lot of animals. The individual profiles are empty. TinMan appears to be a young male.
Pet ID: 4823035 
Humane Society of Escambia County 
Brewton, AL 
251-867-6860 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10940847


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

This is a duplicate thread. 

See 
Tinman Thread


----------

